# Lighting with power-glo 18,000K for 30gal?



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome to TPT, Elena! Glad to have you  

IMO 18,000k bulbs are usually designed for corals, so don't support photosynthesis in FW plants. Most bulbs between 5000-10000k will support plant growth, however. So you just need to change your bulbs. This is a good place to buy top-of-the-line Geisemann bulbs: http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5...00K_Midday_Sun_T5_HO_Fluorescent_by_Giesemann


----------



## elena (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I am going to return the bulbs and will purchase new ones online. I am very excited to have everything in my tank not covered in the dreaded green-blue slime for once :icon_smil 
This is a great site with lots of resources. I hope to bring my tank up to par soon and will use a lot of info gathered from here


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Not to be argumentative, but I used Power-Glo bulbs with great success on planted tanks for years. The Kelvin rating is high, but they grow stem plants like weeds.


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

what gives? can you explain this in more detail? why aren't 18K bulbs more common for plant growing? after doing a google search it seems that they are, in fact, fairly common for growing cannabis...or so it seems.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

The Power-Glo produces a decent spectrum and bright light. If you look at the specs, there _shouldn't_ be enough reds, but they DO grow plants. The color is also great for bringing out fish and plant colors. Flora-Glo (Hagen's fw plant light) also works well, but looks rather dull and reddish/yellow. I've sold many a Power-Glo to customers with planted tanks, mainly because they work for me and look nice. If I should've be steering them in another direction, I'm gonna feel like a heel.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I didn't look at the bulb specs before I answered- so you guys may be right.

Different peaks are necessary for producing different colors in plants; red plants REFLECT red light, and utilize a much less efficient form of photosynthesis (I think red plants contain beta-carotene but don't quote me on it- you guys are racking my brain cells ATM! LOL) and so need higher peaks in I'm going to say blue and green???

OK you're making me go do some research on this one to refresh my memory- be back in a bit...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

OK this thread is on another forum, but it's one of the best write-ups I've ever seen on this topic: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ng/38014-lighting-spectrum-photosythesis.html

I was right- in the case of red plants, the red light is reflected. You want some red peak in the bulb output, since this will make it show up to the human eye.

However, the red plants themselves need the blue peaks to grow (this is the light they absorb)

I was a little off on the green- the green peak is also what makes the plants show as green to the human eye, since green is reflected by green plants (I was thinking green was also absorbed by red plants but that may not be the case, or I may perhaps have read that somewhere else...)


----------



## alleychatte2002 (Mar 21, 2007)

As the owner of the same system over the same size tank, I'd suggested that you mix the bulbs. 1 life-gro and 1 power-glo should give you a tank that is attractive to your eyes as well as great growth for your plants.

Of course, this may depend on what plants you're try to grow, so this is just some very general advice. :redface:


----------



## elena (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for your replies! I'll have to try the powe-glo mixed with the full spctrum bulb with the next available budget opening . Right now I am waiting for my new bulbs to arrive- I guess I'll have to see how it goes since they are both 6000K. This whole setup was a bit too much at one time but it will probably be well worth it...


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

There are two different 18,000k bulbs produced by the company (have both right next to me). One is for coral, one for plants. The spectrums are similar but peaked in different areas. 

Personally I think you'd be better off with a 10k/6700k combination.


----------



## xavier (Apr 8, 2008)

I agree with Blue Ridge Reef, I have used these bulbs and have found that my plants grow like weeds with them.


----------



## DonV (Apr 8, 2008)

Not to steal anyones thunder but since we'er on the subject I would like to know if a T6 fixture will work for a planted tank. The specs are,
2x 39W T6 12000K bulb
2x 39W T6 Actinic Blue True 03 bulb
3x Bluemoon Double LED

Is 12000K too much for a 36g planted tank? A friend says, "I would run somewhere in the neighborhood of 6500- 10000K for a plant tank". Is this range better than 12000k for planted tanks?


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

12 K won't do much too mstimulate plant growth - tick with your friends advice about the bulbs in the 5 - 10K range, but make sure to note and compare spectra output information when possible, as it will give you a better idea of its intended usage (ie coral growth, plant growth, etc)...and maybe do a search to investigate your question further...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

T6 fixutures are great, but you need to replace both bulbs; those are set up for SW reef corals. x3 on bulbs between 5000-10000k are usually best for FW plant growth.

www.lightbulbsdirect.com is often a good place to look for bulbs- I've never looked for T6 bulbs specifically, however.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Ditch the 03 bulb, they cast a pretty color, but don't grow plants well. I've used 12,000K (and higher) with great results. The true actinics are *deep* blue and better suited for corals. I've had algae problems in shrimp tanks running on them, but can't place the blame squarely on the bulbs.
Are you certain it's T6? T5's, 8's and 12's are the standard bulbs in the hobby.


----------

